# Change renewal date?



## sguildea (6 Jan 2012)

Hi, I have a policy with vivas for two adults and one child. Our renewal date is May. We have been thinking about downgrading to a more basic package and have found one that suits us with Quinn. I am due our second child in April and although a new baby is free until renewal, with our current plan that would only be a month. So can I cancel our current policy in favour of a new one with Quinn, giving us a renewal of Feb or March? - hence baby is free for a year?
Many thanks.


----------



## pj111 (6 Jan 2012)

Your baby would be free until renewal and then free again for another year once the baby is under 1 at renewal with Aviva. You will also get €100 partner benefit and cleaner worth €120 which is more than reducing your cover. Quinn don't offer this or give free child under 1.

_Patrick_


----------

